# Food plot



## jaybird71 (May 31, 2017)

We just planted our first food plot 2 weeks ago. Used Great 8 Antler King really happy with the results so far came up pretty quick. Anyone else pant a food plot this year. Interested to hear from others who planted something different.


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

This 1 of ours went in Aug 2nd, buckwheat, turnips, radishes, also 2 kinds of clover that won't really take off til spring but it was time to nuke it and start from scratch, it will also get a frost seed of clover in March. The pic is just 1 corner it is actually 2.5 acres. Depending on how they look we usually will spray them 3x kill them and start from scratch every 3-5 years. We mostly keep them as a clover type plot and just do the edges or corners in something else for fall plots, but this was a start over year and it got a bunch of other stuff too until the clover takes hold.









reelylivinsportfishing.com


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

This is a mid September planting of turnips and rye. I double cropped it after I got done dove hunting the field(planted in sunflowers and millet for dove season). Deer are using it daily. The turnips probably won’t get much in the way of bulbs since I put it in late. Deer love young cereal rye. Rye is one of my favorite go to food plots. It’s cheap, easy, durable, reliable, and palatable.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

WTG,,,,, Those are some massive food plots!

I put in a 10' wide row of clover, then about 10' of radish, turnip, brassica mix,,,, then some winter wheat mixed with pumpkins, squash & zucchini squash. It's interesting to see what the deer choose to kick up & eat during the worst part of winter. (I seen what the deer do down Highlandtown ;>)
THIS YEAR/ winter, I'll also try to set up one of my old sheep/ bail feeders & fill it with alfalfa bales.
The squash patch got infested with too many weeds this year, so I'll have to nuke it this weekend, & hopefully plant it again next spring.
BUT, the clover & brassicas will keep producing, & drawing them in.

I Don't know if your plots are owned or leased,,,, but if your able to plant a row or 2 of trees now,,,, put in some chestnuts, burr oaks, & late producing apple trees,,, & or a crabapple tree that produces like this one,,, and along with your brassicas, you'll cover every animal in the woods till your too old to hunt!
& If you also trap,,,, you'll have a plethora of fur bearers to keep you busy all winter.
I'm trying to get my G-kids set up for like forever. ;>)

You just wouldn't believe what the deer do,,, to get to these crabapples.










*I'm searching the web for more varieties of crabapple trees,,, late producing, to plant in the spring. I think we need to plant about 6 more trees.!? (I'm having a hard time starting the seeds?)*


----------



## afeef745 (Feb 11, 2013)

Thanks Doboy for the info. I have been thinking about apple trees too. Let us know when you find some crabapple trees (or anything else).


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

afeef745 said:


> Thanks Doboy for the info. I have been thinking about apple trees too. Let us know when you find some crabapple trees (or anything else).



ANYTHING ELSE?

lol,,, I'm a seed starting 'NUT'! Something that I always loved to do,,,,,,
I still have about 50 chestnut starters in 2 buckets, just sitting outside. I Just don't have spare time to plant them.
& at least 2 dozen white burr oaks in pots, in the garage. I really hope that I can get most of those in the ground, somewhere.

I'll have at least 2-3 hundred various 'seeds' in the fridge now,,, for next spring.
& I always have a slew of starter saplings left over every year,,,, if ANYBODY would want some,,, just ask.?


----------



## PG2 (Jan 28, 2020)

Doboy said:


> ANYTHING ELSE?
> 
> lol,,, I'm a seed starting 'NUT'! Something that I always loved to do,,,,,,
> I still have about 50 chestnut starters in 2 buckets, just sitting outside. I Just don't have spare time to plant them.
> ...


I’ll take some chestnuts if you have and can spare a few!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

afeef745 said:


> Thanks Doboy for the info. I have been thinking about apple trees too. Let us know when you find some crabapple trees (or anything else).



FWIW,,,, Here's just one of the nursery's that we order from. We always get bare root trees that are extremely healthy. 
I ordered 6 different LATE apple trees for my daughters place, but had to 'heal them in' in my garden. That was 2 years ago, & they are still out there! lol,,, Those very late producing apples are getting very tasty, right now. ;>)

Fruit Trees For Sale | Buy Fruit & Landscaping Trees | Willis Orchards

Here's a list of 'seed' ( not grafted) crabapple starters that they have in stock right now. I will order a bunch of the largest tree & apple varieties & latest producers.

Crabapple Trees For Sale | Buy Crabapple Tree Varieties Online | Willis Orchards


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

PG2 said:


> I’ll take some chestnuts if you have and can spare a few!
> 
> 
> PG2,,, I 'clicked' your name & couldn't find any info,,,,,, like, Where are you located?
> ...


----------



## PG2 (Jan 28, 2020)

I’m in Poland!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

lol,,,,, OMG,,,,, someone else, who lives close to Y-TOWN!? (or just someone who would admit it! ;>) lol,,,

*Well,,,, Do you know how to send a private message? (best to use a PC desktop or laptop)
Left click on the persons name & a box will pop up,, there you will see 'START A CONVERSATION'.
Click on that, it's a private BSn box. Give me some kind of contact info. Say Phone #, or email address,,,,
& I'll get back to you ASAP.
OK?*

I'll be climbing a tree this afternoon,,,,, but I'm usually back 'on' every morning,, 7-9ish.
If I'm not on,,, I'm GONE! ;>)


----------



## afeef745 (Feb 11, 2013)

Doboy said:


> FWIW,,,, Here's just one of the nursery's that we order from. We always get bare root trees that are extremely healthy.
> I ordered 6 different LATE apple trees for my daughters place, but had to 'heal them in' in my garden. That was 2 years ago, & they are still out there! lol,,, Those very late producing apples are getting very tasty, right now. ;>)
> 
> Fruit Trees For Sale | Buy Fruit & Landscaping Trees | Willis Orchards
> ...


Thanks for sharing links and info. I have some apple seeds in fridge right now. Will plant them outside in Spring.


----------

